# New hatchling pictures



## jackrat (Feb 7, 2011)

I can't believe how fast this little guy is growing.Has at least doubled in size at about 5 weeks.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 8, 2011)

He look's great


----------



## MaggieL (Feb 8, 2011)

AW!! That is SO adorable!


----------



## Isa (Feb 8, 2011)

What a precious little baby


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2011)

Liar, liar, pants on fire! Your subject line tempts us with looking forward to seeing "p i c t u r e *S*", and what do we get?? *One* (although altogether beautiful) picture!


----------



## Isa (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL thanks for the giggle Yvonne


----------



## Koopa-Troopa (Feb 8, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## jackrat (Feb 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Liar, liar, pants on fire! Your subject line tempts us with looking forward to seeing "p i c t u r e *S*", and what do we get?? *One* (although altogether beautiful) picture!


LOL If you look at the bottom,you'll notice a miniscule second picture,the result of my ignorant tampering with photobucket after it was posted.


----------



## LadyGreek (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous pic.

They do surprisingly well when you take care of them right, huh? Of course YOU already knew that...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 8, 2011)

Well now I'm wondering if I'm losing my mind. There are two pictures. I swear...there was only one picture earlier on. Sorry!


----------



## Isa (Feb 8, 2011)

LOLL Yvonne, I think we are both losing our minds


----------



## terryo (Feb 8, 2011)

He has little hearts on his head. Beautiful baby Jeff.


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Well now I'm wondering if I'm losing my mind. There are two pictures. I swear...there was only one picture earlier on. Sorry!



I think i only saw one too....but then again i might be losing my mind...i do have kinda a bad memory lately.


----------



## RianSeeking (Feb 8, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------



## jackrat (Feb 8, 2011)

You folks are too kind. I really do like this little guy. If I can start hatching them in batches,I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Angi (Feb 8, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2011)

Great picture, looks great.


----------



## tortoises101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sorry jackrat but when I checked today the pictures were labelled as 'deleted by Photobucket.' 

???


----------

